# Utilitaire barre menu



## Goliath (14 Février 2011)

Hello,
...quelqu'un aurait un utilitaire à me conseiller pour rassembler les applications qui se trouvent dans la barre menu? Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2011)

Tu as lu, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" ? 

On déménage !

accessoirement, tu voudras bien préciser un peu, parce que des applications dans la barre de menus, en dehors de quelques utilitaires spécifiques tournant en tâche de fond (genre anti-virus/spyware), il n'y en a pas, les applications, c'est dans le dock, qu'elles se trouvent en général :euh

Si c'est bien du dock dont tu parles, et non de la barre de menus, il suffit d'y glisser des dossiers thématiques contenant des alias des applications à regrouper, pas besoin d'utilitaire, le Finder sait faire !


----------



## Goliath (14 Février 2011)

...je fais allusion à ces applications






...les avoir dans un menu qui défile plutôt en vertical...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2011)

Alors pour ça, c'est mort, le système ne permet pas de les regrouper dans un dossier comme on pourrait le faire dans le dock (d'ailleurs, si on pouvait le faire, il n'y aurait aucun intérêt à les laiser dans la barre de menus, ces icônes donnant souvent des infos en temps réel !


----------



## Goliath (14 Février 2011)

... il doit quand même y avoir quelque développeur qui a pensé à ce manque, non? ...sur un écran 13" on arrive vite à saturation...

...dans le style du _menu volume_ cela aurait été pas mal...


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Février 2011)

Goliath a dit:


> ... il doit quand même y avoir quelque développeur qui a pensé à ce manque, non? ...sur un écran 13" on arrive vite à saturation...
> 
> ...dans le style du _menu volume_ cela aurait été pas mal...


Bonjour

Dans le système, il se trouve une application qui créer une icône dans la barre des menus à droite.

C'est gratuit, et rare sont les personnes qui l'utilise.

On peut y placer des fichiers et des dossiers.
Ca fonctionne comme les menus contextuels (un dossier ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre).

Gère 2 dossiers, un a la racine du volume de démarrage et l'autre dans ta session.

Teste cette façon de faire.

@+


----------



## Goliath (19 Février 2011)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> ...Dans le système, il se trouve une application qui créer une icône dans la barre des menus à droite...



Bonjour,
...heu... j'ai du mal à comprendre quelle est cette application... vous parlez du finder-même?


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Février 2011)

Goliath a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ...heu... j'ai du mal à comprendre quelle est cette application... vous parlez du finder-même?


Bonjour

Un MP en route.

Je poste pas car c'est juste pour savoir si ça marche chez toi.

Une confirmation de bonne réception, où si ça fonctionne chez toi serais la bienvenue.

Cordialement

@+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

Quelle est cette application gratuite et faisant partie du système qui permettrait sous une icône placée dans la barre des menus de regrouper des dossiers, des fichiers ou des applications ?

Merci de le dire.

;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> cette application gratuite et faisant partie du système



C'est contradictoire, ça, le système n'étant pas "gratuit", il y a une impossibilité, là !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Quelle est cette application gratuite et faisant partie du système qui permettrait sous une icône placée dans la barre des menus de regrouper des dossiers, des fichiers ou des applications ?
> 
> Merci de le dire.
> 
> ;-)



J'ignore à quoi faisait référence ceslinstinct, mais on peut toujours utiliser un gratuiciel comme XMenu (http://www.devon-technologies.com/products/freeware/) pour accéder à des dossiers, applications ou "snippets". Mais il ne permet pas forcément de faire ce qu'attendait Goliath (alléger sa barre de menus), pour les applications qui exigent de placer une icône à cet endroit afin de donner des infos en temps réel, comme l'avait indiqué Pascal 77.


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Février 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Quelle est cette application gratuite et faisant partie du système qui permettrait sous une icône placée dans la barre des menus de regrouper des dossiers, des fichiers ou des applications ?
> 
> Merci de le dire.
> 
> ;-)


Bonjour

*Script Menu.menu*  est fait pour la gestion des AppleScripts mais rien n'empêche de l'utiliser pour d'autres applications.

A la racine du volume de démarrage: Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Menu Extras/Script Menu.menu

C'est une icône de fichier mais c'est un bundle (donc un double clic) et un parchemins noir dans la barre des menus.

Tu place dans les dossiers cité ci-dessous ce que tu veut.

Tu vas a la racine du volume de démarrage Bibliothèque/Scripts (toutes les sessions)

Tu vas dans ta petite maison Bibliothèque/Scripts (que ta session)

Testé avec Léopard 10.5.8



> C'est contradictoire, ça, le système n'étant pas "gratuit", il y a une impossibilité, là



C'est une option sans supplément fournie avec le système

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2011)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> C'est une option sans supplément fournie avec le système
> 
> @+



Ben ça, je savais, mais ça ne signifie nullement "gratuit" ! 

Quand tu achètes une voiture, tu ne dis pas que le moteur est "gratuit" parce qu'il est fourni avec sans supplément !  

Sinon, ton astuce est &#8230; Astucieuse, certes, et peut rendre service, mais ne répond pas à la question objet de ce topic, à savoir "comment regrouper dans un menu toutes les icônes déjà placées dans la barre de menus" (dont certaines disparaissent lorsqu'elles sont trop nombreuses sur un écran trop petit, rendant leurs fonctions inaccessibles) !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> *Script Menu.menu*  est fait pour la gestion des AppleScripts mais rien n'empêche de l'utiliser pour d'autres applications.
> 
> ...



Merci à toi, j'avais complètement ce dossier de scripts que l'on affiche dans la barre de menu, une fois installé, effectivement on y met ce que l'on veut....
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Merci à toi, j'avais complètement ce dossier de scripts que l'on affiche dans la barre de menu, une fois installé, effectivement on y met ce que l'on veut....
> Merci.



à priori, il n'y a pas que ce dossier de scripts, que tu avais complètement oublié !


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça, je savais, mais ça ne signifie nullement "gratuit" !
> 
> Quand tu achètes une voiture, tu ne dis pas que le moteur est "gratuit" parce qu'il est fourni avec sans supplément !


Bonjour

Cet utilitaire n'a aucune utilité pour 99,99 % des personnes utilisant un Mac.

Donc Apple n'avais aucune obligation de l'ajouter (et il y a aussi d'autres petites applications que personne n'utilise).

Le système sans ces petits utilitaires fonctionne très bien.

J'ai trouvé la solution pour ne plus poster des bêtises   

Salut


----------



## Goliath (20 Février 2011)

...

...v'là, ça serait vachement plus pratique, non? étonnant qu'aucun développeur n'y ait pensé... 

...un click dessus et on a l'oeil sur tout en temps réel, oui bon il faudrait cliquer une fois dessus mais cela ne me semble pas si contraignant que ça...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Cet utilitaire n'a aucune utilité pour 99,99 % des personnes utilisant un Mac.
> 
> ...



Tout cela ce sont des subsistances du Système 6, le seul, le vrai !
Des fonctions "cachées"... il y en a plein que certains se font plaisir de découvrir, par hasard ou en les cherchant bien... avec, notamment des combinaisons de touches et le clic là il faut pour découvrir, par exemple, les messages des développeurs, à l'occasion leurs trombines et autres joyeusetés...


----------

